# Meine erste Wasserkühlung



## BananaPhone123 (18. November 2018)

*Meine erste Wasserkühlung*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich stehe grade kurz davor meine erste Custom-wakü zu bestellen. Ich habe die meisten Komponenten schon zusammengestellt und suche nur noch Fittings, wenn denn der Rest passt.
Bevor ich mich beraten sollt hier ist mein aktuelles System:

BeQuiet 801
Ryzen 7 2700X
Crosshair 7 Hero
Straight Power 11 750W
Vega 64 

Ich möchte erstmal nur die CPU kühlen und später erst auch die GPU. Da es wie schon erwähnt, meine erste Wakü ist, will erstmal auf Schläuche setzen und erst später, wenn ich die GPU einbinde auch Hardtupes nutzen.
Was auch noch wichtig ist, zu erwähnen ich würde gerne ein Entwässerungssystem einbauen mit einem Kugelhahn, bin mir jedoch noch nicht so sicher wie das geht.

Das ist mein Wakü bis jetzt :
WaKü Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

(Den Radiator habe ich bereits)

Ich bin gerne offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge und schreibt mir, wenn möglich genau, was ich noch brauche damit alles klappt.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

LG Luca


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2018)

*AW: Meine erste Wasserkühlung*

Zum Ablassen brauchst du neben einem Kugelhahn noch ein T-Stück zum aufteilen und zwei 1/4 Doppelgewinde Adapter.
Ein Doppelgewindeadapter kommt am ein oder auslass am AGB dran und daran dann das T-Stück. An einer Seite kommt der Schlauch dran und am anderem dann der Kugelhahn.
Hier mal ein Beispiel bezüglich Adapter: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Alternative gibt es noch diesen Kugelhahn: Alphacool Eiszapfen 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - Chrome | Kugelhaehne / Ventile | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Würde dir empfehlen kein Schlauch von ALC zu nehmen, da dort viel Weichmacher sind.

Besser ist dieser hier: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m
Der hat wenig Weichmacher enthalten oder ganz ohne Weichmacher: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…
Solltest dir auch überlegen ob es vielleicht ein Schlauch mit 16/10 statt 13/10 sein soll, da 16/10 nicht abknicken kann.


----------

